# Group SMS?



## Reg (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it possible to have group sms with iphone ios4 users?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If you mean like texting multiple people at once, then yes.


----------



## Reg (Sep 18, 2011)

I mean like this:

Everyone I know seems to have an iPhone, and they have the ability to send and receive group SMS messages in a single thread. Every recipient sees who's included the thread and they "Reply all" to each message. It also looks like Blackberry's can handle this group messaging feature. But my Android phone can't


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I'm sure there is an app for that. I think I've seen one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Reg said:


> I mean like this:
> 
> Everyone I know seems to have an iPhone, and they have the ability to send and receive group SMS messages in a single thread. Every recipient sees who's included the thread and they "Reply all" to each message. It also looks like Blackberry's can handle this group messaging feature. But my Android phone can't


*Sigh* this is the one thing that drives me insane. My family for the most part has iPhones and they group SMS at times and it makes me get tons of messages all in individual threads for each family member and then I have to tell them to stop cause it annoys me. No clue why they haven't make the stock app able to do this. I've read some apps like Handcent can do it but I've tried with no success so not sure if what you want (same as my own want) is really a possibility.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You can do g+ messenger but it doesn't work with anything else.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think there's also an app called Verizon Messages or something too but again that's an app that everyone would need to use for the group sms to work properly. Frustrating but then again it gives me an excuse not to text as much.


----------



## trikotret (Jul 18, 2011)

The manufactures are starting to implement this feature in their stock messages app. So far Motorola and HTC Rezound have the group chat option just like the iphone


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

GroupMe is the best solution I have found thus far...:-/


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for Google+ Messenger. I haven't really found anything else that does this that I like. I guess you could do Google Talk and have a multi-party chat?


----------

